# Datenlogger / Schreiber / Messwertaufnehmer



## AJ67 (27 Oktober 2010)

Hallo!

Ich suche ein Messgerät mit dem ich Langzeitmessungen durchführen kann. Ich möchte z.B. die Werte von Analogsensoren aufzeichen. Das Gerät sollte bei einer Aufnahmezeit von 5 Tagen eine Abtastrate kleiner 1 Sek. haben.
Was gibt es da für Möglichkeiten. Evtl. auch PC gestützt mit entsprechender Eingangskarte?
Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen?

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Antworten!

MFG AJ


----------



## bits'bytes (27 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

melde mich hier einfach mal.

Wenn das ganze auch auf B&R Hardware aufgelegt werden könnte würde es mit PLTrend funktionieren... :-D

bg
bb


----------



## Per (27 Oktober 2010)

*Graphtec Datenlogger*

Hallo AJ67,

Gute Erfahrung habe ich mit dem Gerät von Graphtec gemacht.


http://www.datatec.de/GL820E-Kit-Datenlogger.htm

Das Gerät schaft mit seinem Internen Speicher von 2GB mit 5 Kanälen und 50 ms Abtastzeit eine Aufzeichnungsdauer von über 64 Tage.

Gruß Per

PS.: Die von DATATEC kommen sogar mit einem Vorführgerät vorbei.


----------



## AJ67 (27 Oktober 2010)

*Ergänzung*

Nochmal zur Verdeutlichung ;-)

Ich möchte min. 2 Analogwerte (evtl. noch Digitalsignale) gleichzeitig aufnehmen können. Bei den Varianten der Analogwerte sollte man zwischen 4-20mA / 0-10V/ 0-20mA / PT100/ ... 2 Drahtmessfüher / 4 Drahtmessfühler... wählen können.

Optimal fände ich einen Schreiber in der Bauform eines tragbaren Messgerätes, welches auch etwas rauere Umgebungen geeignet ist.
Aus diesem Messgerät möchte ich dann mitttels PC die Datenauslesen können und verarbeiten bzw. auswerten.

Ich möchte ca. 2 Tage aufzeichnen und Wertespitzen aufspüren die teilweise < 1Sek. sind. z.B. Druckstösse in einer Leitung mittels Drucksensor.

Gruß AJ


----------



## vierlagig (27 Oktober 2010)

in den anhängen abgebildeter messwagen ist zwar für 2xPt100 und 3xStrom (30/300/3000A) gebaut wurden, aber sowas ist ja flexibel... mit ethernet anschluß - problemlos an allen stellen des schaltraums einsetzbar und teilweise auch im feld...

ansteuerung erfolgte seinerzeit über eine handgestrickte app (.net+libnodave), aufzeichnung je nach einsatz auch über diese app oder sps-analyzer


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (27 Oktober 2010)

Hallo AJ67,

warum nimmst du nicht einfach einen digitalen Bildschirmschreiber, wie z.B. von ABB den SM500f  http://www.abb.com/product/seitp330/a39cc260aec320a8c12571800030c3ae.aspx?tabkey=contacts . Der ist Feld, Wald und Wiesentauglich hat bis zu 4 Eingänge (Einstellbar auf alles was man braucht), eine 2GB SD Karte und optional einen Ethernetanschluss. Damit kannst du eine Menge sekündlicher Daten aufzeichnen. Die Auswertsoftware ist kostenlos und wird einfach als Excel-Add-On installiert. Haben jetzt ein paar von den Dingern im Einsatz. Sind sehr zufrieden damit..


gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## edi (28 Oktober 2010)

Ahlborn Almemo...

http://www.ahlborn.de/Almemo.html


----------

